# Anybody been to Gettysburg?!?!



## TheHillzoBunch (Mar 17, 2004)

I've heard that there is a Battle of Gettysburg re-enactment every summer? Is this right? If so, do any of you have suggestions on where to camp? It's so hard to blindly pick a place. We would love to get some ideas. Maybe something nearby in the mountains? Can't wait to hear!


----------



## wapiti13 (Jan 27, 2004)

Visited there last year in late July. It is an awesome place. The whole family really enjoyed it. We watched the movie Gettysburg before we went and it really helped bring the place to life. We stayed at Drummer Boy Resort, a first class campground. The battle re-enactment is July 2, 3 and 4 this year and most campgrounds usually fill up early.
Here is a web site for you, http://www.gettysburg.com/. Hope you get to go. You will not be sorry.


----------



## TheHillzoBunch (Mar 17, 2004)

Checked out the website...it looks really nice! How old were your boys?


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

We are staying at the Drummer Boy Resort. Have friends who say is a good campgound. We are going in June. The sites are booking fast for the summer. Have fun!


----------



## wapiti13 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nine and twelve. They still talk about how much they enjoyed that trip (also went to Washington D.C. for four days). All that history and the sacrifice made on both sides really had an impact on them.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Funny you should post this today. A few hours ago I was looking for a good CG in Gettysburg and everyone raves about Drummer Boy. I also found a post that listed Round Top as a second choice.

Good Luck


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

We have been going to Gettysburg...staying at Drummer boy for 7 years now....very close to Natl. Park.....absolutely best camping service, nice folks, great activities....they added new 50 amp sites this year....only one pool but one is to built probably by next year....We ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!

We are going on Spring Break......havent been to other parks but look at one that had too many 'seasonals'.....seemed more like year round park than campground.

Enjoy! sunny


----------

